

Ask HN: What do you call your "users"? - IgorPartola

In my organization we are moving away from the term "user" in favor of "client". How do you refer to them in your organization?
======
mbrubeck
After working at Amazon I'm still in the habit of saying "customers," even
outside of the retail context. (For example, the users of an in-house
development tool are "internal customers.")

------
cperciva
I always talk about "Tarsnap users".

